# Anyone have tips for applying mascara to sparse lower lashes?



## MiaGirl (Sep 18, 2007)

Not sure if this is in the right place, but...

My lower lashes are ridiculously thin, short and sparse. I've never been able to successfull put mascara on them, I either mess it up completely or it just looks strange because they seem to be spaced so far apart. Usually I just don't bother but sometimes it looks weird, especially if I'm not wearing eyeliner on the lower lashline. Does anyone else have the same problem, or maybe have some tips for me?


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 20, 2007)

I often struggle with this, some mascaras work well to make them look a bit fuller or longer but I always end up with the brush hitting the lower lid so I get mascara marks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've started using Shiseido Lash Base which has helped a bit.  It makes the lashes more defined so when mascara goes on its a bit easier to apply.  I've found the best method is to brush against the lower lashes in short quick strokes instead of either cross ways or from root to tip.

Hopefully that made sense.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Sep 20, 2007)

I was just about to say what the person above me said. Shiseido's mascara base is amazing.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NoAddedSugar* 

 
_I often struggle with this, some mascaras work well to make them look a bit fuller or longer but *I always end up with the brush hitting the lower lid so I get mascara marks *





I've started using Shiseido Lash Base which has helped a bit. It makes the lashes more defined so when mascara goes on its a bit easier to apply. I've found the best method is to brush against the lower lashes in short quick strokes instead of either cross ways or from root to tip.

Hopefully that made sense._

 
I always have this problem too, I just dip a cotton bud in eye makeup remover and wipe it off. I have incredibly short, thin, sparse eyelashes and I use Diorshow and love it, here's a pic (excuse my weird eye, I'm just looking down, I'm not drunk or anything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## kimmy (Sep 23, 2007)

to keep from getting those mascara smudgies under the lashes, fold a tissue in half and align it under your lashes before applying mascara, that way the excess mascara will be caught by the tissue rather than your skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you may want to try out maybellinne's intense xxl mascara, the white side (made of fibres, similar to most high end lash bases) is amazing for pupming up the volume!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 23, 2007)

^^^ what kimmy said.


Or you can try a mascara with a brush like Cover Girl Lash or VolumExact mascara, and slide the brush under your lashes and kind of twirl the lashes around the brush.


----------

